# Hi from NC



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

:wave3: Hello and :welcome: to AT! What part of NC are you from?


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk flashfire. Have fun here.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

:rapture: Welcome!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk & NC


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Busting Lungs (Jan 4, 2008)

*welcome*

I am new to this . I also live in NC also but i have lived here all my life.
Where do you live? Alleghany co is where I am from.


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Welcome. Buncombe county here.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome to AT!

check out the North Carolina Field Archery:
ncfaa-archery.org

we have a shoots at Gander Mountain-Greensboro and Moorsville this Sunday

come on out and have some fun!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

And brushy mountain archery club has a shoot this sunday. Located in hiddenite, NC. Welcome


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk from Goldsboro, NC and Shady J Archers.


----------



## Busting Lungs (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome I am from N.C. also::


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi I'm from NC also. Alot of great clubs & places to shoot. Nice to have other female shooters.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'm from NC also. Welcome*

I'm also new to archery. I've met some great people via archery. There are some great archery clubs that are very active.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome! I'm on the VA/NC line and have been known to travel south


----------

